# Firefox - Marques-pages disparus!!!!!!!!!



## hybride_ian (5 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour,

AU SECOURS! J'ai dû redémarrer mon ordi (iTunes ne voulait plus s'ouvrir) et quand je suis revenu sur Firefox par après, il n'a pas restaurer mon ancienne session, il ne s'ouvre pas non plus sur ma page d'acceuil habituelle (pourtant dans les préférences, elle est encore là), tout les marques-pages, y compris les abonnement RSS, sont disparus. Les seules choses qui sont encore là et qui fonctionnent encore comme avant c'est le thème et les modules complémentaires... sinon, tout le reste est effacé de Firefox... J'ai tenté de fermé Firefox et de le réouvrir, mais ça n'a pas fonctionner... À L'AIDE!!! De plus, je ne peux plus ajouter de marque-pages, et l'historique ne se fait plus (je ne peux donc plus revenir à la page précédente ni aller a la page suivante... et étragement, je ne peux pas cliquer sur le bouton pour rafraichir la page non plus, ni arrêter son chargement...)... Je viens de vérifier après avoir encore une fois redémarrer mon ordi... ce n'est pas un problème de plist non plus. Ce n'est pas un problème de connection non plus, puisque tout fonctionne chez Safari. 

Une autre chose est étrange... Disons que j'ouvre google sur un onglet, hotmail sur un autre et mac-génération sur un 3e, alors les trois onglet, peux importe sur lequel je clique indiquera l'adresse de mac-génération, même si la bonne page est ouverte...

J'ai des problèmes depuis quelques temps avec mon ordi, et je voudrais réinstaller l'OS complètement, mais mes parents ont PERDU le CD d'installation de Leopard Je les obligerais bien à en acheter un autre... mais si Snow Leopard est pas TROP loin, je voudrais pas abuser non plus...

Merci d'avance pour les conseils... J'ai plein de trucs important dans mes marque-pages et dans mes flux RSS, alors si quelqu'un pouvait m'aider ce serait TELLEMENT apprécié...


----------



## pascalformac (5 Janvier 2009)

bonjour

Si tu as des choses importantes sur ton mac  tu fais des sauvegardes
clones , time machine , copies sur DD externe etc
(si c'est non c'est très stupide)


il semble que ton OS ou Mac  soit bancal et  tests voire réinstall sont à envisager
et pour ca faut les cd gris ( dont Apple hardware test dessus) ou noir ( OS seul)


----------



## Mobyduck (5 Janvier 2009)

Concernant Firefox, y'a un fil similaire (ici exactement) dans lequel j'ai donné une piste (pas de réponse de l'intéressé donc impossible de savoir si ça a fonctionné ou pas. A tester.).

Pour OS X, avant toutes choses écoutes les conseils de pascalformac et fais des sauvegardes de tes données, ensuite tu peux tenter ceci, ça dépanne bien (en tout cas si c'est pas trop grave). Et essaies de retrouver le CD d'instal' aussi.


----------



## hybride_ian (5 Janvier 2009)

Je fais des backups avec Time Machine, mais je ne crois pas que ça enregistre mes marque-pages firefox... Et si je me trompe, ou est-ce que je suis censé les trouver?


----------



## hybride_ian (5 Janvier 2009)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Concernant Firefox, y'a un fil similaire (ici exactement) dans lequel j'ai donné une piste (pas de réponse de l'intéressé donc impossible de savoir si ça a fonctionné ou pas. A tester.)





Mobyduck a dit:


> Pour les marque-pages essaies: Marque-pages >> Organiser les marque-pages >> Importation et sauvegarde >> Restaurer.



J'ai essayer mais ça me dit : «Impossible de traiter le fichier de sauvegarde»... Je suppose que ça doit être relié au fait que je ne puisse pas ajouter de marque-pages non plus, alors je ne peux pas les importer...


----------



## Mobyduck (5 Janvier 2009)

T'as essayé de virer le fichier préférence de Firefox avant de tenter la restauration des marque-pages?

Edit: A toutes fins utiles, le fichier des marque-pages se trouve dans: Ta maison >> Bibliothèque >> Application Support >> Firefox >> Profiles >> XXXX.default >> _bookmarkbackups_


----------



## hybride_ian (5 Janvier 2009)

J'ai effectivement vérifié le fichier plist, et ça n'a rien donné... 

Le dernier backup de mes marque-pages date d'hier, avant que Firefox se mette à faire des siennes, donc une fois le problème réglé, je pourrai tous les récupérer, donc c'est déjà une bonne nouvelle...

Je suis en train de passer Onyx en espérant peut-être trouver quelque chose...

Si ça ne fonctionne pas... et que personne n'a d'autre idée, j'avais penser p-e sauvegarder mes préférences Firefox, mes modules complémentaires et le backup de mes marque-pages avant de désinstaller Firefox et puis de le réinstaller... ça devrait venir à bout de mes problèmes


----------



## Mobyduck (5 Janvier 2009)

Le truc important ce sont les marque-pages, donc oui les sauvegarder est une bonne idée. Ensuite, pour les préférences, franchement j'en vois pas l'utilité ça prend deux minutes à faire donc. Par contre, pour les modules, je te conseillerais de les réinstaller un par un de façon à pouvoir vérifier que ce n'est pas l'un d'entre eux qui a foutu le boxon dans le navigateur.


----------



## pascalformac (5 Janvier 2009)

hybride_ian a dit:


> Si ça ne fonctionne pas... et que personne n'a d'autre idée, j'avais penser p-e sauvegarder mes préférences Firefox, mes modules complémentaires et le backup de mes marque-pages avant de désinstaller Firefox et puis de le réinstaller... ça devrait venir à bout de mes problèmes



Dans la très vaste majorité des cas il est totalement inutile de désinstaller -réinstaller une appli

ici concernant Firefox 
il suffira -au pire- de recréer un profile propre dans ta session
et sans doute juste déplacer quelques fichiers suffira

test classique
tester sur une autre session
( normalement tout baigne et il suffira de nettoyer des fichiers firefox)


par ailleurs tu sembles avoir un OS pas à jour
( du moins c'est ta signature)


----------



## hybride_ian (5 Janvier 2009)

Oui, je n'ai pas mis ma signature à jour. en ce moment j'ai 10.5.5, mais si je ne me trompe pas, 10.5.6 est disponible...

Quels fichiers faudrait-il que je déplace et comment faire pour supprimer mon profil Firefox...


----------



## pascalformac (6 Janvier 2009)

perso j'aurai tendance à refaire tout le profile à neuf ; un peu ce que suggère Mobyduck  et de ne replacer QUE l'indispensable, je parle d'history et des fichiers bookmarks, 
( et encore) 

il est plus rapide et plus sain d'avoir des fichiers neufs

Firefox fermé
deplacer hors de la bibliotheque
TOUT le dossier firefox 
+ la plist
+les caches

et relancer firefox une premiere fois
tout les fichiers  utiles seront remplacés
simuler un peu de surf
mettre une bookmark bidon pour avoir des fichiers bookmarks

refermer
là , tu peux remettre
les bookmarks et history qui remplaceront les neufs

rouvrir 
et retelecharger les extensions


tester quelques jours
si tout va bien
virer le vieux dossier firefox


----------



## hybride_ian (6 Janvier 2009)

Tout va bien... tout est rentré dans l'ordre... J'ai tout effacer, y compris Firefox en lui-même, puis j'ai remis seulement mes bookmarks et j'ai réinstaller mes modules complémentaires.

Ouf tut va tellement MIEUX!!!

Merci à tout ceux qui ont répondu, ça a vraiment aidé!!!


----------



## Jacques L (13 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour, j'ai un problème énervant, pour accéder à un forum firefox ne retient pas que je lui demande de se connecter automatiquement dessus, il le fait mais de manière aléatoire, ce qui fait que de temps en temps, je perds trace de tous les nouveaux post depuis ma dernière visite.
J'ai vu qu'il était recommandé de virer org.mozilla.firefox.plist heureusement que j'ai trouvé le chemin pour y accéder sur macgeneration, parce que spotlight s'est révélé incapable de le trouver. bref, j'ai viré, mais ça n'a rien changé 

J'ai lu également ici que dans ce cas il convient de virer toutes les préférences et caches de Firefox, mais pouvez-vous me donner les adresses, car spotlight a décidé de m'ennuyer, je l'ai pourtant fait réindexer, mais il ne veut rien savoir (exemple, il me trouve org.mozilla.firefox.plist sur le bureaux, mais pas le nouveau dans les préférences) 

D'avance merci


----------



## pascalformac (13 Janvier 2009)

" traces +se souvenir de "
 ce sont les cookies

géré via les preferences firefox 
mais le fichier lui est dans le dossier  profiles firefox


----------



## Jacques L (14 Janvier 2009)

J'ai viré les cookies, effacé les traces et reviré la plist, et ça roule, merci


----------



## milapoul (23 Mars 2009)

Salut
je me permet de rebndir sur ce sujet car j ai exactement le meme probleme et bien qu en ayant tenté de vous lire je n arrive pas à le résoudre 
Je suis sous Firefox 3.07 et Max OS X 10.4.11
J ai efface tout mes cookies et traces ainsi que le fichier .plist

J ai vu un message consaillant de deplacer dans un premier temps tout le dossier firefox 
+ la plist +les caches. Mais où se trouve ce dossier ainsi que ces caches ?


----------



## pascalformac (23 Mars 2009)

tout ce trouve dans TA bibliotheque

à divers endroits

le gros morceau
 Maison/bibiotheque/Application support/firefox

les caches
 Maison/bibiotheque/caches/firefox 

et plist ( mozilla)
 Maison/bibiotheque/Preferences/org.mozilla.firefox.plist'


----------



## milapoul (24 Mars 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> tout ce trouve dans TA bibliotheque
> 
> à divers endroits
> 
> ...



Merci Pascal


----------



## tchernodesign (2 Octobre 2010)

Bonsoir,

J'ai lu toute la discussion et d'autres sur le même genre de topic sur d'autres forums. Pourtant je n'arrive pas à récupérer les bookmarks dans mon cas. CAD :
- Je suis sur mac book pro leopard
- après avoir mis à jour firefox cet été (à l'étranger) quelques jours plus tard tous mes bookmarks ont disparus. Dans mon profil sous firefox dans appli, je n'ai que le backup des plus récents mais rien antérieur à la mise à jour. pas de sauvegarde dans time machine (ça prenait trop de place..) Comment faire? C'est la première fois que ça se produit alors que je mets à jours firefox régulièrement depuis plus de 2ans..

merci d'avance


----------

